# Found a use for broken slitting saw or homegrown parting tool..



## Yumamechanic (Jan 14, 2017)

So in my pile of scrap stuff was an old broken slitting saw....next to it was some steel.......
Being in need of a parting tool since I shattered mine during an overly deep enthusiastic interrupted cut on 4140...
I considered. ..then pondered then took some measurements...and said what can I lose.
So I quickly knocked up a AXA  size tool holder blank from some scrap mild steel, then drilled and tapped it for 1/2 × 20tpi bolt....then looked around for a generic something to act as a clamp...found a derelict cut off piece of aluminum. And proceeded to bodge everything together in a most redneck fashion.
The pictures attached show the basic tool and a piece of Steel it was cut off so that you can see how it goes together.
At this point I'm not sure I would recommend doing this for fun but I can tell you but I was able to push this much harder and with less chatter and vibration then the standard cut off tool and should 1 Edge get dull or damaged there are many more.
I will be improving on this aND adding a second lock to the back section of the saw blade. I will also be drilling and tapping for screw height adjustment.
I am sure I can't be the only one who gets saved by scraps....nor the only one who has thought of it, but I figured if I shared this basic idea than perhaps it would help someone else on a Saturday when no tools can be bought and a job needs to be done.
Let me know what you think.

Sean


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 14, 2017)

That is a good use for an otherwise nearly useless piece of tooling. Great thinking!


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 24, 2017)

What a great idea


----------



## dlane (Jan 24, 2017)

Abundant used carbide 7 1/4" x 1/8" and 3/32" blades out there  gotta sharpen them tho


Not my pic, but it can work good if the carbide is  still there and honed


----------



## chips&more (Jan 25, 2017)

Boy, is that getting creative. Two thumbs up!


----------



## Yumamechanic (Jan 26, 2017)

I'll have to try the skillsaw blade idea one of these days.


----------

